# Need to find a new home for Fantasia



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I didn't know where to post this, or even if I am allowed to post this. I know I haven't been active here in years so I don't know the rules on these kind of things. I did read through the rules and it didn't seem like it was against the rules so here goes. 
I need to find Fantasia a new home. I thought here was a good place to start. We adore Fantasia. She has been with us since she was 6 weeks old. She is now 9 years old. But we can not keep her any longer. 
Our 4 year old daughter is allergic to Fantasia. We have been to specialists and have had her on many medications. I finally took her off the steroids because I was upset that all the specialists just wanted to put my daughter on steroids for the rest of her life. I don't think that's healthy. I have been trying homeopathic remedies and right now have her on home made olive oil soap for her bath time. Let me show you pictures first and then I will go into detail about Fantasia. 





































I get her to the point where she is almost cleared up and then she touches something Fantasia touched or she plays with Fantasia (we try to keep them apart but she loves Fantasia so much so it's hard) and she breaks out again. It's a vicious endless cycle that can only be broken by giving up Fantasia. I cry about it because I want to keep her but then I look at my daughter and cry more because my love for my dog is making my daughter miserable. 

Some info on Fantasia. We bought her from a pet store in NY when she was 6 weeks old. Yes she is a puppy mill dog. Birthday is Feb 2nd. She is 9 years old. 10 in Feb. She has Addison's disease. She is on .5 ml of prednisone daily and gets an injection every 24 days. She is afraid of other dogs because she was attacked by a boxer when she was a puppy so she really needs to go to a dog free home. I know that eliminates most if not all of you, but I didn't know where else to go. Please if anyone can help me, let me know. 

Here are some pictures of Fantasia. 
With the kids on our Christmas trip to NC.
























More recent


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I _think_ I found a rescue that will take her. They emailed me and said they could take her but then emailed me back giving me the name of another rescue and said that they had just seen my note about the meds she was on. I am not sure if that means they won't take her because of her Addison's or that they will but the other rescue would be better for her. I emailed them asking if that meant they couldn't take her. 
Yes, she just emailed me back saying she can't take her because of the meds she is on. She gave me the number to call another rescue that might be better suited for her. I will try them. My stomach is turning and I feel sick. It's all starting to become more real to me and I am not sure I can handle it. I don't think I am strong enough. Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I get that same rash and I have 4 Malts and a cocker. I wonder if it's from my dogs,though I've had them for over 7 years and the rash started about 5 years ago. They did allergy tests ,scratch tests and all came back negative for any allergens...
It's miserable and lasts for weeks even months...I've made that same face a few times myself.
I understand your need to rehome,for sure. Since I'm the only one effected,I just tough it out,but if it was my child,I'd do the same thing,and find a home for poor Fantasia...


Try cider vinegar in bathwater, it heps me,something about the vinegar and ph levels in the skin,it really helps w/ itching and helps it heal.


Heartbreaking.
It's really hard to get someone to commit to a dog w/ Addisions being expensive and a daily treatment... I hope you find someone.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so sorry u are going thru this. hope theres someone willing to rehome ur baby and that ur daughter feels better.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

It was sad coming home to an empty house today. 
When we got there already she was drawing in a crowed of people oooing and ahing over her saying how cute she was and "Who could give up a sweetie like you?"







It broke my heart. I didn't want to leave her, I wanted to take her back and run. I feel nauseous. They have a FB page and told me to "Like" them and they will keep me updated on her and post pictures and so on. She needs her shot on Monday, I hope they don't forget. They are taking her to their vet and going to request her vet records from our vet. Did I mention I was nauseous? 
I can't even look myself in the mirror, I really hate myself right now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dear Sweet Jodi, don't even go there---no hate, no guilt ONLY love serves the best in others. Love sometimes comes w/a high price and today you paid it. Tomorrow someone else will have to because we live in an imperfect world here. God have mercy on us all.
Please, please be kind to Jodi. We all wish there were an easier way---just doesn't seem like there is. We were so blessed to have adopted a little maltese/bischon mix a few yrs. ago who had cushings & cancer. He was only w/us for 1 1/2 yrs. We loved him like he was born to us. We still miss him. Someone will be out there who will be like we we were---needy for someone to love and someone to love us. God grant you peace tonight.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

FannyMay said:


> It was sad coming home to an empty house today.
> When we got there already she was drawing in a crowed of people oooing and ahing over her saying how cute she was and "Who could give up a sweetie like you?"
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm going through a similar situation rehoming my step son's dogs and I do feel like I could have done more. But many on the forum told me,it takes a lot of love to let go and give them to someone who can do what you can't right now.

Hugs!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Dear Sweet Jodi, don't even go there---no hate, no guilt ONLY love serves the best in others. Love sometimes comes w/a high price and today you paid it. Tomorrow someone else will have to because we live in an imperfect world here. God have mercy on us all.
> Please, please be kind to Jodi. We all wish there were an easier way---just doesn't seem like there is. We were so blessed to have adopted a little maltese/bischon mix a few yrs. ago who had cushings & cancer. He was only w/us for 1 1/2 yrs. We loved him like he was born to us. We still miss him. Someone will be out there who will be like we we were---needy for someone to love and someone to love us. God grant you peace tonight.


I couldn't have said it better. Jodi, you did what was best for your darling little girls (both skin and fur). Thank goodness you can keep up with her and hopefully draw some satisfaction and peace when you see how well she's taken care of and loved. Be well.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You really didn't have any choice. I'm really sorry. I can't imagine what you are going through right now.

What rescue organization did you surrender her to?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jodi - you have done what was best and acted out of love, so do not hate yourself! Hugs to you!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone. You all made me cry. I think it will take a while for me to stop feeling how I feel. I appreciate all of you! 

Here is their Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Perth-Amboy-Happy-Home-Shelter/146207368770396 

They aren't a shelter, they are a rescue and only use fosters. Mercedes is the one who took Fantasia and will be keeping her at her house till she is found a forever home.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

FannyMay said:


> Thanks everyone. You all made me cry. I think it will take a while for me to stop feeling how I feel. I appreciate all of you!
> 
> Here is their Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Perth-Amboy-Happy-Home-Shelter/146207368770396
> 
> They aren't a shelter, they are a rescue and only use fosters. Mercedes is the one who took Fantasia and will be keeping her at her house till she is found a forever home.


Jodi you are going through a loss. It's not like a death but almost. I understand your nausea. I went through it 2-½ months ago when we lost Alex. I did not cook a real meal for a few days. It is going to take a while. Can you get updates on Fantasia ?


----------



## Tzubabies (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so sorry that you're going through this. :smcry: I went through something similar about a year ago when I had to rehome my Chihuahua. Before we left to drop him off (also to a rescue) I threw up, then when we got there I was crying uncontrollably and hyperventilated. His name was Peanut and for months I would cry if anyone even said his name. He got adopted and I was happy for him, but also incredibly sad because there was no way I'd ever have him again. Anyway, sorry for going on about that. You did the right thing, so please don't beat yourself up. And it will get better. Time truly does heal all wounds. I'll be thinking about you and praying for you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Bless your heart. I felt your anguish through your writing. You did what you had to do, and it you did it with love by finding the best possible situation for Fantasia.

Peace.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

My heart breaks for you...what a difficult situation to be in. You did the right thing, please know that.


----------

